# UK Coastguard Emergency Towing Vessels Withdrawn



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

All four UK Coastguard Emergency Towing Vessels are to be withdrawn due to budget cuts, they were of course introduced in the wake of the Braer disaster.
A rather imprudent move in my opinion.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-11590088


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Simply Crazy!


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*......... and there's more!*

Offshore firefighting response to be scrapped too.

_"The Maritime Incident Response Group (MIRG) will be reviewed. The MIRG was formed to respond to incidents at sea for which firefighting, chemical hazard and/or rescue teams may be required. The teams are drawn from 15 Fire and Rescue Services and since the MIRG teams began operating in 2006 they have not been involved in any significant incidents. All ships' crews are trained in basic firefighting techniques and there is little evidence that MIRG has changed the outcome of ship fires. A consultation will follow on the detailed proposals but it is estimated that ending all the MIRG would save the Department £340,000 annually."_

Extract from DfT release, Annex F *here*.
*
There is also the strong possibility that the closure of a number of HM Coastguard MRCCs has yet to be announced. *


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Cut out coastguards??...Insane thing to do!


----------



## captain61 (Aug 14, 2009)

First tanker to run into trouble or any other vessel will be in deep sh1t No Coastguard or Royal Navy to assist 
They will spend fortunes on consultations 

Stephen


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

billyboy said:


> Cut out coastguards??...Insane thing to do!


No Billy ....... we're talking about *real* Coastguards, not *"Cut Outs."* (Jester)

....... hey, you've got to retain a sense of humour, even when the lunatics have been unleashed!


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Well as most of us know it is only a matter of time till we see another major incident! On the east Anglian coast the increase in large tankers involved in lightening operations and anchoring very close inshore is already a recipe for disaster. Of course had the Braer gone ashore off the Kent coast things would now be very different for the Coastguard around the UK. We now have no control; whatsoever of any vessels around our coasts. The 'crewing qualities' of the vast majority of vessels around our shores is simply unknown, this fact alone shows that the authorities have not a clue regarding the Maritime sector. Simply staggering !


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

The coast guards around the UK coast do a great job. Cut them out and lives will be lost. Cut the tugs out and the environment is at a high risk.
When will the powers that be realise that the only way to prune is to cut awat the dead wood from the top. Leave the roots...they are necessary!

(good one Ray!)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, talk about impeccable timing!
See *this thread* regarding the grounding of HMS Astute off Skye!


----------

